# New Silverstone SG05/06 case with black interior & 450W PSU



## miahallen (Oct 26, 2010)

If you had not seen MAX11L you should check it out...a lot of people commented they wished Silverstone would make a version like it.  Well, they have!

Check it out!







http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=SG05-450&area=usa


----------



## Disparia (Oct 26, 2010)

Hot.

I can see this case, cleartop waterblocks and pink fluid for my little girl's next build.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks very nice, might just be my next HTPC case; any indication on the price yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

The old SG05 was $100, so I'd assume within ~10-15% of that 

EDIT:  Just realised it has a 450w PSU as well as being black maybe more like $140-150 then


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Still like the SG 07 better.


----------



## miahallen (Oct 26, 2010)

Only $112 at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047CQ1C8/?tag=tec06d-20

SG06 version for $134
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047CQ1CI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 26, 2010)

One hell of a price, if they released this a month ago I would have bought one.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 26, 2010)

And about £80 in the UK (scan), not baad


----------

